# Problem with Masterbuilt electric smoker



## robert55 (Oct 10, 2022)

*Hi Just joined today, hope I am posting in right area,I have a masterbuilt electric smoker, after about 10 minutes of smoking it shuts down, I am getting ERR2 code which I am told is defective meat probe, but I am not using there probe, just purchased lower heating element and main temp sensor to no avail still get the fault, masterbuilt service is not very good. Thank you*


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 10, 2022)

Hang tight 

 tallbm
 will be about soon to help. I would highly recommend wiring in an Auber PID controller to take away your pain as he may suggest. He has walked many of us through the easy wiring process.
And welcome to the forum from ND


----------



## tbern (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota! Winterrider has good advice and tallbm has helped many on here with their mes smokers.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 12, 2022)

robert55 said:


> *Hi Just joined today, hope I am posting in right area,I have a masterbuilt electric smoker, after about 10 minutes of smoking it shuts down, I am getting ERR2 code which I am told is defective meat probe, but I am not using there probe, just purchased lower heating element and main temp sensor to no avail still get the fault, masterbuilt service is not very good. Thank you*


Hi there and welcome!
I never messed with an ERR2 code but one simple thing to do is to check the connections of the controller to the wire that comes out of the top and more importantly the connections of the wires to the controller board on the under side of the smoker.  There is a compartment down there that is the access to a controller board.

My understanding of ERR2 is a broken meat probe or a disconnected one.
You could try to find the part online and replace OR you can always do the simple rewire of the smoker and use an Auber PID controller and bypass all of the crappy Masterbuilt electronics.
Rewiring and using an Auber PID controller would make your smoker a whole new 10x better performing animal.

FYI, I would have gotten to you earlier in the week but been processing 3 feral hogs, and 4 deer from a successful weekend of hunting :)


----------



## PolishDeli (Oct 13, 2022)

Here is a en entire article about it.
Seems most likely be faulty wiring or a damaged controller board.  Is your smoker new?









						How Do I Fix Masterbuilt Smoker Error Code 2?: (5 Main Reasons & 7 Easy Solutions) | bbqblaze.com
					

Is your Masterbuilt smoker flashing error code 2? Then here you ca find primary reasons and quick fixes!




					bbqblaze.com


----------

